# Heads Up!



## Sigh1961 (Sep 16, 2016)

I just ran across this article about some guy getting robbed and shot while going to look at a craigslist moped.  Thought it would be a good reminder to my fellow cabers to be careful when you are going to look at stuff listed on craigslist.

http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2016/09...-man-set-up-gunned-down-by-craigslist-killer/


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Sep 16, 2016)

Two weeks ago I responded to a Craigslist ad and met the guy at his place looking at a lot of good sounding parts. When i got there it was a cross between breaking bad and dexter. I left as fast as i could. Watched the rear view mirror the whole way waiting to get pulled over. Scary world out there, its easy to get in trouble while looking for rust stuff with cash in ur pocket.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 16, 2016)

That's why I posted this.  We all think it can't happen to us, but there are lots of crazy people out there.  I bought a bike up in Rock Island and had the guy meet me at the courthouse.  Made me feel safer.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 16, 2016)

Last guy I met, I made sure it was at the local police station. They have a designated parking spot for CL transactions that's video monitored.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Sep 16, 2016)

That's a great idea


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 16, 2016)

That was the brother of one of my customers. He was looking at a Mini bike.
    Happened in Inkster which is just outside of Detroit.
  I've ventured down many a Dark basement stairs to look at a 'Treasure'.
      I personally have never had a problem but you never know.......


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 17, 2016)

when I go to buy  some thing from C/L like a old car or a big buy you know it,s going to be a cash deal & so do they . I try to bring a friend to back me up or if I think it,s  a bad part of town or at night  I bring my gun you never know :eek::eek::eek:


----------



## redman007 (Sep 17, 2016)

Usually, the best thing about Craigslist is both the buyer and seller  are worried about getting robbed by each other...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 18, 2016)

redman007 said:


> Usually, the best thing about Craigslist is both the buyer and seller  are worried about getting robbed by each other...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



that,s tru


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 18, 2016)

I grew up in Detroit. I used to be proud to say that. Not any more, not for a long time. It's a shame because of all the positive things that the city is doing to rebound and rebuild. But there is a rotten core element that may never go away, and this Craigslist incident is one of MANY just like it. I'm sure other big cities have the same problem. What you have to realize if/when you brave it up to go there on one of these deals is that you're not only entering a danger zone, you're entering a whole different civilization where there is no law, no police, no common sense, and no sympathy or value of human life. Detroit is like a port of call when you're on a cruise. They tell you to stay on this street and that street when you shop and eat. And don't venture or wander off or you may not make it back on the ship. That's Detroit. You got downtown, and.........."everywhere else"


----------



## Kato (Sep 18, 2016)

Great post........perfect reason to carry legally. Way too many scum bags these days looking to take advatgae of normal folks.
Thing about scum bags is they usually don't expect somebody else to be smart and ready to protect themselves, especially when carrying cash in a sketchy spot / area.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 18, 2016)

About 3 years ago. I sold my car on CL. A caller from Detroit asked me to bring the car to him.  Uh.....no. Then he suggested meeting somewhere half way. Uh.....no again. He finally agreed to come to my house and buy the car. No for the third time. I demanded that he meet me at the police station in my town or no deal. Figured that would kill the deal, but he wanted the car and he did it my way. Him and 5 of his pals. All for a beater 97 Crown Vic. Craigslist is almost always an adventure.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 18, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> About 3 years ago. I sold my car on CL. A caller from Detroit asked me to bring the car to him.  Uh.....no. Then he suggested meeting somewhere half way. Uh.....no again. He finally agreed to come to my house and buy the car. No for the third time. I demanded that he meet me at the police station in my town or no deal. Figured that would kill the deal, but he wanted the car and he did it my way. Him and 5 of his pals. All for a beater 97 Crown Vic. Craigslist is almost always an adventure.



you got that right


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 18, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> when I go to buy  some thing from C/L like a old car or a big buy you know it,s going to be a cash deal & so do they . I try to bring a friend to back me up or if I think it,s  a bad part of town or at night  I bring my gun you never know :eek::eek::eek:



I'm with you, Im usually packin


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 18, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> when I go to buy  some thing from C/L like a old car or a big buy you know it,s going to be a cash deal & so do they . I try to bring a friend to back me up or if I think it,s  a bad part of town or at night  I bring my gun you never know :eek::eek::eek:



Im with you man.  If its sketchy, bring a gun, if its extra sketchy bring a friend with one too.  Be careful out there folks and trust your instincts.


----------



## stoney (Sep 19, 2016)

Of course it is always good to meet in a very public place. The town I moved from in Florida had a police station that would encourage you to come to the station for your Craigslist transactions. The parking lot was always monitored with security cameras for transactions with cars etc. They had an area out  front for small items.


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 19, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I grew up in Detroit. I used to be proud to say that. Not any more, not for a long time. It's a shame because of all the positive things that the city is doing to rebound and rebuild. But there is a rotten core element that may never go away, and this Craigslist incident is one of MANY just like it. I'm sure other big cities have the same problem. What you have to realize if/when you brave it up to go there on one of these deals is that you're not only entering a danger zone, you're entering a whole different civilization where there is no law, no police, no common sense, and no sympathy or value of human life. Detroit is like a port of call when you're on a cruise. They tell you to stay on this street and that street when you shop and eat. And don't venture or wander off or you may not make it back on the ship. That's Detroit. You got downtown, and.........."everywhere else"




    Very sad that you think of Detroit this way. I'm sure you never come into the city much.
         I'll go ANYWHERE in the city , hell everybody knows the 'bikeman'

        Remember this incident DID NOT HAPPEN IN DETROIT


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 30, 2016)

Here's my Craigslist transaction kit.


----------



## Kato (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice and smart kit these days for sure.
My FNS 40 cal. is my sidekick of choice........and that's sad to say but it is what it is these days.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 30, 2016)

I take this with me. 
Its razor sharp. And it was a warriors. 1344-1390 Nambokucho period.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 1, 2016)

Carry guns to a Craigslist deal is not the solution, but the problem.
If you're going to buy: arrange a meeting with the vendor next to the bank (plenty of cameras there) and make it clear to him before you meet that you will not be carrying cash to the deal; that if you both come to a deal you will close the deal inside the bank were you'll pay him and you'll get your Invoice, watch, keys, title, etc. If he does not accept you conditions, you better walk out that deal. Don't risk it, it doesn't worth it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 1, 2016)

My last big CL deal opened my eyes to this issue, It went Ok, but the guy was a total tweaker and I was glad I brought my dog and my former Marine tenant along for the ride. Once you venture past the Maine boarder things get sketchy.


----------

